
Ask HN: Have you launched your project this year? How are things so far? - jjoe
I&#x27;ve pre-announced Cachoid ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cachoid.com ) here as a Show HN. I&#x27;m still working to understand the impact (or lack thereof) and how I need to proceed further. Would love to hear how you&#x27;re handling your launch.
======
jetti
I launched my OSS project Plsm (formerly Plasm)[0] and have 27 stars and 14
hex downloads. It is the most successful (in terms of stars and usage) project
I've worked on. Show HN helped that as well as /r/elixir

[0][https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm](https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm)

------
ruairidhwm
I've soft-launched my service which allows Instagrammers to sell their photos
to brands as authentic marketing material.

It's done ok so far, and I'm planning a more formal launch very shortly
pending feedback from beta users!

[https://brandfox.io](https://brandfox.io)

~~~
chaddeshon
I think you need to make it easier for people to get started. I almost didn't
signup because I had to create an account before I could view any of the
photos for sale. It would have been much easier to jump in if I could have
just started browsing photos. Make make me signup after I have gone through a
few pages of pictures.

The real kicker was when you asked for my credit card right away. I am a big
fan of credit card up front on subscription services with a free trail. But I
just wanted to see the product. There ins't anything for me to be excited
about yet. Luckily I noticed that I could just click something in the menu to
skip this step. I would put of asking for the card until you they go to make a
purchase. You have my email address so you can already follow up if I abort at
the CC step later.

~~~
ruairidhwm
Hey Chad

Thanks for the feedback! I maybe need to make clearer that you actually can
browse the pictures without signing up at
[https://brandfox.io/discover](https://brandfox.io/discover) \- the link is on
the front page.

That's a good idea re the credit card part. The service is free to use and
you're only charged if you purchase a picture but perhaps I could make that
clearer and offer the option to skip (you can always do it in the settings
later).

Thanks so much for the feedback and I hope the Board Game Tables business is
treating you well. It looks mighty impressive from the site :)

------
Emc2fma
Launched my new productivity web app at
[https://60secondseveryday.com](https://60secondseveryday.com)

Things are going okay so far...got about 30 beta signups and now moving into
open for public use. Working on getting my first 10 customers.

~~~
Philomath
Cool idea!

My only concern is that I live in Barcelona and I'm wondering how do you deal
with foreign numbers. Do I have to pay for an international call?

Also, have you considered other ways of recording the 60 seconds?

~~~
Emc2fma
So currently, we only support numbers within the US and Canada. While there
are plans to expand to other countries, it isn't a priority at the moment.

For people living in other countries, we recommend that they purchase a US
phone number (which can be done for as little as $1/month through something
like iPlum).

And I'm assuming you mean through an app or something else?

~~~
Philomath
I guess creating an app for this might be too much trouble to make a customer
stick to the service, it's kind of an entry barrier, but could it be possible
to make it using WhatsApp's calls for example?

~~~
Emc2fma
Exactly - plus, daily notifications get blurred out in the users mind over
time. Most people don't want to download yet another app as well.

WhatsApp unfortunately doesn't provide an API - otherwise, that would be a
great idea.

------
ezekg
This week I launched a closed beta of [https://keygen.sh](https://keygen.sh),
a SaaS product I've been building for ~8 months. Looking to gather feedback
and launch the full product next month.

~~~
jjoe
I recall reading your announcement here on HN. I'm using a license
verification system for the cPanel Varnish Plugin
([https://www.unixy.net/varnish](https://www.unixy.net/varnish) ). I only
distribute python byte code so this is where I do the licensing logic. But I
know real well it won't deter determined crackers. But the licensing system
and the cracking effort has to be tedious enough for folks to become conscious
of their actions and their damaging aspect (more cracking leads to fewer
releases leads to fewer resources leads to a dead product). At least for
people with a modicum of conscience.

I also recall being confused as to how this will work with an on-premise IaaS
type app. For example, I'm gauging interest for shipping "Cachoid" to service
providers so they can offer it to their end users. And this is where I think
Keygen could help. What kind of pricing are you considering so far?

Thanks

~~~
ezekg
If I understand correctly, you're wanting to implement Keygen into an on-
premise infra app that you would be selling? If so, that's definitely the sort
of thing Keygen was designed for, even giving you the ability to lock down
licenses to specific machines.

Still trying to figure pricing/costs as the beta progresses (let me know if
you'd like an invite), but the hosted SaaS will likely start out at ~$29/mo
for the smallest plan (single product), increasing with product/user/license
volume. On-premise plans (self-hosted) will be solely based on volume and
required support levels.

~~~
jjoe
> If I understand correctly, you're wanting to implement Keygen into an on-
> premise infra app that you would be selling? If so, that's definitely the
> sort of thing Keygen was designed for, even giving you the ability to lock
> down licenses to specific machines.

Yes, that's the plan in consideration. I'll get in touch should that pan out.

~~~
ezekg
Sounds good! Reach out anytime.

------
achariam
I've been working on [https://elyxel.com](https://elyxel.com) since last May
and launched a private beta this week. The biggest takeaway for me so far is
that even if it doesn't get much traction I actually finished a long standing
side project before jumping to something else. Plus I got the benefit of
learning elixir and Phoenix.

~~~
chaddeshon
Your website is pretty much blank. Only words on the home page are about,
login, and Elyxel. Also this post didn't explain what your project is. The
about page contains a vague one sentence description.

You need to explain what problem you are fixing and how your product fixes it
if you want to get any traction. People aren't going to signup if they don't
know what they are signing up for.

